# Thinking about Recon vs Rancher



## rubicon_in_ga (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm saving up for my first atv.  I've decided I don't need 4x4, the latest and greatest, or tons of fancy do-dads like gps or automatic transmissions.  So I've narrowed it down to the 4x2 Honda Recon or the 4x2 Honda Rancher with manual shift; I'll probably stay away from the ES model unless I can find a good deal. 

For utility work, I might use it to pull small trees/logs off the trail, haul my deer stand and rifle into the woods, haul any game back out, and 'maybe' (probably won't) pull a harrow or small scraper blade for trail maintenance.  For recreational riding, I don't need the fastest atv on the trail.  I also won't be mudding with it or riding through deep water.  I have no intention of jumping it or riding it hard.  I prefer slower rides where I can stop and smell the roses and really enjoy the scenery.  I will be riding solo 99.9% of the time. 

Few questions... Any particular years to stay away from?  Any maintenance issues or common problems with either model?  I'm 6'0 and 270lbs: would my size be an issue with the Recon?  I've heard people say "Buy as much atv as you can afford" but considering my needs, should I spend the extra money on a Rancher?

Do ya'll see any reason why a Recon can't do what I want, or why a Rancher would be a better fit for me?  

Thanks for any advice ya'll can give!


----------



## 97Stroker (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a 99 Recon and it's awsome. I did however just upgrade to an 01 Rancher 4X4. Both are great. For your needs, Recon should do fine. As far as pulling, they are rated at 500lbs IIRC. I've exceeded that many times and it did pretty good. Not fast with that much weight by any means, but it will get the job done.


----------



## jonday (Oct 6, 2008)

I would go with the Rancher.


----------



## red dirt (Oct 6, 2008)

my size is close to yours,  my son has an 02 sportrax, which is the very same as a recon. that being said, i do not like riding the lil sport but it is a real war horse, taking all the abuse an 11 yr old can put it thru for 4 yrs. 

 The Rancher on the other hand has a little larger frame and being a utility is notas cramped.  More hp and better features will allow many yrs of care free riding and more satisfaction.

good luck on your choice.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Oct 6, 2008)

I just bought my first 4 wheeler. I have been looking for at least a year. I bought a 2004 Honda Foreman. Couldn't be happier so far.

I use it just as you described you useing yours. I wanted 4x4 though. I have gotten sorta stuck and just put in 4wd and off I go. 

It is awesome to ride and load my stuff and go. Have hauled 200lbs corn plus me. Stands, pole saw. So far it's been unstoppable. Should have done it a long time ago.

The machine I bought had 200 miles and about 20 hrs. 

Good luck. You won't regret it.


----------



## carterboy00 (Oct 7, 2008)

Get an old honda fourtrax 300 there dependable i have 1 and there tough it will carry 270lbs  easy  i use mine to pull trailers for hay rides


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 1, 2008)

My first atv was a recon.  It took me @265 # and my son on the back @ 245 # into and out of the woods.  It was a great machine with never any trouble.  I now have a rancher 2wd es.  I put 12 " tractor tires on it and pull a disk easyily.  I haul way more than I should.  Like a box on the back rack with 300 # of lime in it!!!

I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY TROUBLE WITH THE ELECTRIC SHIFT.  I emphasize this because everyone spooked me about the electric shift.  I like it because of the foot rests and when my property floods I just leave my feet rest on the front fenders to stay dry rather than have to manual shift.

Either one will work for you.  I like the two wheel drive cause they are lighter and steer easyier.


          Whitetailer


----------



## coyote170 (Nov 2, 2008)

Whitetailer said:


> My first atv was a recon.  It took me @265 # and my son on the back @ 245 # into and out of the woods.  It was a great machine with never any trouble.  I now have a rancher 2wd es.  I put 12 " tractor tires on it and pull a disk easyily.  I haul way more than I should.  Like a box on the back rack with 300 # of lime in it!!!
> 
> I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY TROUBLE WITH THE ELECTRIC SHIFT.  I emphasize this because everyone spooked me about the electric shift.  I like it because of the foot rests and when my property floods I just leave my feet rest on the front fenders to stay dry rather than have to manual shift.
> 
> ...



X2,Love my Rancher,2wd,es works great!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 12, 2008)

I owned a Recon for 11 years and recently upgraded to the Rancher. The Recon was a great machine and served me well. If you are going to pull harrows you will need the water cooled engine that the Rancher offers. The new Ranchers are 420 cc so you will have plenty of power for the tough jobs. The new 2009 Ranchers also have independent rear suspension if thats important to you.


----------



## SCPO (Nov 14, 2008)

i would get the rancher. i had a recon i bought new in 1999. got a rancher about 3 months ago and used it to put in food plots. mine is the elect shift. must say never had any problems with recon but like the fuel injection on rancher when cranking in cold weather.


----------



## thanson (Dec 3, 2008)

I have an 02 rancher 4x4, I love it, the only thing I have ever done was put a new battery in it. I did not want all the extras like you and have never missed them. I would consider getting the 4x4 because I made the mistake of not having it before and wished I did. I think in 02 it was a $800 option and well worth it. Look for a good used model that has not been abused, you cant kill a Honda.


----------



## hammerz71 (Dec 3, 2008)

Whatever you decide to get, I'd strongly recommend getting an ATV with independent rear suspension.  
I was set on buying a Honda Foreman  a couple years ago, but then test drove a Can Am 400 chose it because of the over-all comfort of the ride.
I'm about your size (6'2", 270 lbs.) and for trail riding, you can't beat an IRS.  The solid rear models I drove were a LOT harsher on the trail.
Like you, I don't need speed so the 400cc engine was plenty for me.  I did however need a 4x4.
Shop 'em, they'll deal, especially now.  I ended up getting the Can Am with the XT package that included upgraded radial tires, warn winch and a few other goodies thrown in (a $900 value) .


----------



## coyote170 (Dec 3, 2008)

Whitetailer said:


> My first atv was a recon.  It took me @265 # and my son on the back @ 245 # into and out of the woods.  It was a great machine with never any trouble.  I now have a rancher 2wd es.  I put 12 " tractor tires on it and pull a disk easyily.  I haul way more than I should.  Like a box on the back rack with 300 # of lime in it!!!
> 
> I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY TROUBLE WITH THE ELECTRIC SHIFT.  I emphasize this because everyone spooked me about the electric shift.  I like it because of the foot rests and when my property floods I just leave my feet rest on the front fenders to stay dry rather than have to manual shift.
> 
> ...



Whitetailer said it all,I have the same only 2005 always in the woods never in the shop,very dependable!


----------



## JW2 (Dec 4, 2008)

My dad started out on an 02 Recon. He now has a 06 Rancher and loves it! I have an 07 Foreman with manual floor shift. I like it better that the electric shift. Just my opinion though. Good job pickin a Honda! Definately the way to go!


----------

